# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμη στη Λαμπρινη

## akem

Κατ'αρχιν ενα μπραβο για οσους στησανε και οσους συνεχιζουν αυτο το πολυ ενδιαφερον δικτιο.
Εγω ειμαι ενας νεοπας που ενδιαφερεται πολυ να συνδεθει.Οπως διαβασα στο faq αλλα και σε πολλα topics αυτου του forum καταχωρηθηκα στη nodedb.
#1738 akem.
Σημερα το πρωι πηγα στην electronica 2003 και εκει στο B9 μου προτειναν να postαρω εδω για δοκιμη.Απο εξοπλισμο εχω ψαξει και σκεφτομαι διαφορες λυσεις αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει νοημα αν δεν βλεπω κανενα.
Παvτως νομιζω οτι βλεπω τον jacobs και ειμαι πολυ κοντα στον jabarlee(600m).
Γιαυτους τους λογους ζητω ευγενικα σε καποιον με τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο να διαθεσει λιγο απο τον χρονο του για μενα.  ::  
Αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορω να postαρω φωτο και εκτενη περιγραφη της περιοχης απο αυριο(χρειαζεται και φως  ::  )

----------


## jabarlee

Αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος, θα έρθω εγώ από εσένα να κάνουμε δοκιμή και να το συζητήσουμε...λόγω πίεσης χρόνου βέβαια θα προτιμούσα αν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να με προλάβει.
Από εδώ και πέρα ας συνεννοηθούμε με pm's

----------

